# USB-Stick als Festplatte formatieren?



## FetterKasten (27. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

habe mir nen neuen OLED TV von LG gekauft und dazu einen Sandisk 128GB USB Stick (Ultra Fit).
Das Problem ist anscheinend, dass der LG zwar die Aufnahme mit dem Stick beherrscht, die Timeshift-Funktion aber anscheinend nur funktioniert, wenn das Medium als Festplatte erkannt wird. Zumindest hab ich das nach meiner Internetrecherche so verstanden.

Deshalb die Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den USB-Stick so zu formatieren, dass er nicht als Wechseldatenträger, sondern als Festplatte erkannt wird?

Vielleicht hat ja auch jmd so einen LG TV und kann mir erklären, was der Schwachsinn soll.

Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2018)

Ob ein externer Datenträger ein USB-Stick, eine Festplatte oder was anderes ist kann ein Gerät so ohne Weiteres gar nicht erkennen/wissen.

Wahrscheinlich reden wir hier von verschiedenen Dateisystemen wovon dein TV manche unterstützt und andere nicht. Festplatten werden in aller Regel im NTFS-Format formatiert, kleinere Sticks in FAT32 und größere häufig in exFAT. Wenn dein TV keine FAT-Systeme kann sondern nur NTFS funktionieren folglich nur Festplatten - oder USB-Sticks die du von Hand ins NTFS-System formatierst.
Das kann Windows ganz simpel selbst erledigen - einfach Stick in den PC, rechtsklick drauf im Arbeitsplatz, formatieren und im folgenden Fenster als Dateisystem NTFS auswählen (Schnellformatierung genügt). Dann sollte dein TV den Stick ganz normal verwenden können.

Wenn der Stick falls ich das richtig verstehe aber grundsätzlich funktioniert aber nur bestimmte Funktionen nicht klappen dann ist das vom hersteller deines TVs künstlich unterbunden. Warum weiß nur LG selbst. Bei TimeShift würde ich vermuten dass man eine Mindestkapazität vorgibt (da die Funktion viel Speicher braucht) und bei erkennen von nur 128GB das Ding sagt reicht nicht.


----------



## Deep Thought (27. Oktober 2018)

Ob ein USB-Stick als Festplatte erkannt wird, hängt vom "Removable Media Bit" im Device-Descriptor vom Stick ab. Das lässt sich in der Regel auch nicht ändern. Unter Windows kann man das mit Tricks vielleicht umgehen, aber der TV wird den Stick vermutlich drauf festnageln.

Wenn du Glück hast, ist wirklich nur das Dateisystem falsch. Wenn der TV aber wirklich auf einem gelöschten Removable Media Bit besteht, kannst du vermutlich nichts machen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2018)

Wobei ich aufgrund der einbrechenden Schreibraten der meisten USB-Sticks, für TV-Aufnahmen eher zu einer externen HDD wie der WD-Ultra 2TB raten würde. Da passt dann auch deutlich mehr drauf.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich brauch nicht so viel Speicher und möchte keine "mittelalterliche" Magnetfestplatte, die ich dann noch irgedwo verstauen muss.

Ich werde mich mal weiter mit diesem "removable Media Bit" einlesen.

Das Vorgehen finde ich wirklich steinzeitlich von LG, selbst an meinem billigen Sat-Receiver ging es mit nem Stick ohne Probleme.

Anders zu formatieren werde ich mal noch versuchen, ich hab den Stick bisher nur mit dem Fernseher formatiert, ich glaub das muss man so oder so machen, damit er geht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> ich hab den Stick bisher nur mit dem Fernseher formatiert, ich glaub das muss man so oder so machen, damit er geht.



Wenn das so ist kannste dir die Mühe eigentlich sparen.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich probier mal rum. Notfalls tausch ich den Stick doch um oder nutz ihn für was anderes. Aber den LG Support werde ich auf jeden Fall mal anschreiben, was deren offizielle Lösung ist.


----------



## lipt00n (27. Oktober 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich probier mal rum. Notfalls tausch ich den Stick doch um oder nutz ihn für was anderes. Aber den LG Support werde ich auf jeden Fall mal anschreiben, was deren offizielle Lösung ist.



Vermutlich die "mittelalterliche" Magnetfestplatte 

//Edith sagt:

*"Einige USB-Sticks könnten nicht kompatibel sein oder gar nicht funktionieren. Dies ist beispielsweise der Fall bei Sticks mit einer integrierten autoatischen Erkennung oder speziellen eigenen Treibern."*

-von der LG Homepage

Würde das dann auch dementsprechend vermuten. Mal was anderes in den TV gesteckt und probiert?


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. Oktober 2018)

Die Möglichkeit gibt es. Es gibt spezielle Sticks, die sich als HDD anmelden. Vor Jahren hatte ich mal ein ähnliches Problem und da gab es Trekstor Sticks mit Schreibschutzschalter. Die haben sich als HDD eingebunden. Ob man die noch kaufen kann, weiss ich nicht, ist schon 13 Jahre her. Formatier den doch mal wahlweise in Fat32, exFAT, NTFS, ext2 oder ext4. Wenn das nicht klappt ist der Fernseher kacke. Ich habe nicht für die Katz eine Vu+ Uno 4K.


Sowas nennt sich dann Smart TV


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mittlerweile eine sehr gute Anleitung gefunden und bin auch zuversichtlich, dass es so klappen würde: 
Removable Media Bit eines USB Sticks aendern – Techfreak

Habe mich aber dazu entschlossen meinen USB-Stick so zu lassen. Aufnahme geht ja ohne Probs, selbst bei 4k Material. Auf die Timeshift-Funktion werde ich verzichten und mir nicht deswegen meinen neuen Stick verhunzen 
Evtl. bringt ja LG in Zukunft ein Software-Update raus.
Es liegt tatsächlich einfach daran, dass LG die Time-Shift-Funktion nur mit Festplatten erlauben will.


----------

